# Help, maybe gangrene mastitis



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

This morning around 9:30 Flower did not come to the barn for milking. I had to force her onto the milk stand. Her right udder was very inflamed especially where the teat meets the udder. It was like a hard disk above the teat. Not hot. I milked her out and there was a lot of blood i the milk from that teat. She is usually at least a gallon a day milker but I only got maybe a pint from both sides. 

I gave her Bose, Banamine, and 4 ccs of oxytetracycline. 

I milked her out again at 1, she was much the same. I milked her out again at 4 and I could see a definite bruise forming so I thought, okay, it is an injury. I milked her out again at 9:30 and the bruise is bigger the udder is still hard like a disk above the teat but most alarming is right where the teat meets the udder it is turning cold. Could it be gangrene mastitis and what do I do? I have gentamycin and pursue. Should I use this now? I did give her another shot of banamine. 

She is a 2nd freshener and freshened April 30th and was wormed with cydectin on July 9th. She wasnt loaded with worms but enough for me to worm. 



She is absolutely miserable and so sick.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Since I already gave her oxytet, how long until I can give her penn g instead? I'm going to give her some lactated ringer right now.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Go to saanendoah.com and read what Joyce did for her doe. And contact Anita Martin on the forum, I am not sure if hers was a misdiagnosis or if she just nipped it in the bud so quickly the does immunity was able to save the udder. You can't really save the udder once it's cold and blue, because the blood supply is gone, what you want to do is use the correct antibiotics to help the doe keep this infection from going systemic and killing her. As guesome as it sounds, loosing blood supply and sloughing off your udder is not life threatening unless the infections goes into her blood stream. Vicki


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, respond quickly. Time is of importance here.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Saanendoah is down. 6:52 PM Sunday, August 15


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I treated her with gent and penn and pirsue last night and gave her lactated ringers. she seemed to feel better this morning but her udder was really cool and the dark "bruise" had enveloped most of her udder. I was so afraid of passing anything on to my other does and I really couldn't afford to chance it. It was the most heartbreaking decision I've had to make with the goats to date. She was my baby. My first 'real' dairy girl.


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

I am so sorry :down :sniffle 
With how hot it has been and the stress on the goats
putting her down was a kind thing for her and you and the herd.
Fran


----------



## Nonesuch Farm (Melissa) (Feb 24, 2010)

So sorry... you are wise and brave to do what was best for your beloved girl and for the herd. 

Peace to you.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi Tiffany,
I had a doe this year that my vet told me had gangrene mastitis. I'm not sure if it was a misdiagnosis or we caught it quick enough... but the symptoms were there, including a black spot above the teat. The black spot grew a little bigger than a quarter, and then stopped growing. It was hard and tight, extremly painful to the doe, etc. Doe was ill with fever and pain. I took in a culture to the lab, they ran a mastitis test and she was given antibiotics, which proved to be the wrong antibiotic when the sensitivity test was run, but she got better anyway. I waited for the black spot...which was attached to a large mass inside the udder to fall out and fill in with scar tissue, but that never happened. The spot turned out to be a scab on the outside of the huge mass inside the udder and it fell off after about a month. The mass has continued to shrink in size and is still there, but no longer painful.

From your description it does sound like you have a true case of gangrene. If my doe had turned out worse I might have put her down...but when she began turning around after just a couple days, I decided that I wouldn't, and we'd see how it went.

She never bled from the orifice, nor had pus leaking etc. She did have some strings come out and sometimes they would block the orifice and I would have to massage. Milking sometimes took awhile because of that. 

Good luck with your doe.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Im Sorry Tiffany,


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank you. I was hopeful until her teat and udder turned cold. It was almost her entire udder half.


----------



## Jen1204ca (May 25, 2010)

My th0ughts are with y0u, I am s0 s0rry f0r y0ur l0ss.


----------

